

Mysterious Planet-Size Object Spotted Near Mercury - VladRussian
http://news.yahoo.com/blogs/sideshow/mysterious-planet-sized-object-spotted-near-mercury-154443870.html

======
VladRussian
they say it is an image processing artefact.

[http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=6...](http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=6X96xI1gLdQ#t=57s)

After having already watched 6.5 seasons of TNG on Netflix i believe them that
it isn't a cloaked Klingon warbird (because the warbird is smaller that the
ship in the image :)

------
pitiburi
Rendezvous with Rama!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

------
stray
That's no moon...

